# Τι ονομάζουμε γλώσσα;



## skam (Mar 21, 2013)

Έμπλεξα με ένα φίλο σε μια συζήτηση για το αν υπάρχουν ανώτερες και κατώτερες γλώσσες βραδιάτικα και μετά λογομαχούσα με τον εαυτό μου μέχρι να κοιμηθώ, ενώ ακόμα δεν τέλειωσα τον καφέ μου και συνεχίζω την λογομαχία με τον εαυτό μου, πριν τον πάρω τηλέφωνο. Σημειώνω ότι ο φίλος δεν είναι "Ελληναράς" αλλά "επιστημοναράς"..... Δεν υποστηρίζει ότι τα Ελληνικά είναι ανώτερη γλώσσα από τα Αγγλικά, αλλά ότι οι γλώσσες των "προοδευμένων" λαών είναι ανώτερες από τις γλώσσες λαών που δεν έχουν αναπτύξει ας πούμε μαθηματικά.

Οπότε είπα να ζητήσω βοήθεια.
Το πρώτο μου ερώτημα είναι τι είναι γλώσσα?
Με μια πρώτη αναζήτηση δεν βρήκα άκρη. Και αν δεν ξεκινήσει κανείς από εκεί τελικά δεν βγάζει άκρη.

Και δυο πιο συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα που βγήκαν στην συζήτηση είναι αν υπάρχει μαθηματική γλώσσα ή γλώσσα υπολογιστών. Και ενώ ο διαχωρισμός για μένα είναι εμφανής, ώστε να αποτελούν μεν συστήματα επικοινωνίας αλλά ριζικά διαφορετικά από την γλώσσα, μάλλον δυσκολεύομαι να τον διατυπώσω.

Από την εικόνα που έχω για την γλώσσα, νομίζω ότι τα μαθηματικά είναι έννοιες που μπορούν να εκφραστούν με κάθε γλώσσα, ενώ τα ίδια δεν αποτελούν μια γλώσσα. Η ένσταση του φίλου είναι ότι έχουν δικά τους σύμβολα, κοινά σε όσους τα χρησιμοποιούν, δικό τους τρόπο λειτουργίας και ενώ μια απλή μαθηματική πρόταση μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει όρους από την καθομιλουμένη γλώσσα, μια πιο ειδική πρόταση, όπως αυτές που περιγράφουν κβαντομηχανικά φαινόμενα, δεν έχει έννοια σε κάποια γλώσσα εκτός των μαθηματικών. 
Εδώ βέβαια προκύπτει το ερώτημα αν η καθομιλουμένη αποτελεί την γλώσσα, ή μια συγκεκριμένη χρονική προσέγγιση του μέσου όρου των εννοιών που επικοινωνούν οι χρήστες. 
Αντίστοιχα, πώς θα θεωρηθεί γλώσσα μια "γλώσσα" που περιγράφει ένα μικρό υποσύνολο των αναγκαίων εννοιών για την επικοινωνία ενός ανθρωπίνου συνόλου, ενώ στερείται εξ ορισμού εννοιών για κοινές έννοιες όπως το εγώ ή το αγαπώ;

Βέβαια έρχονται στην συζήτηση, οι γλώσσες προγραμματισμού και η γλώσσες των δελφινιών, οπότε κάθε προσφορά καλοδεχούμενη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα,

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, ξεκινάς από έναν ορισμό στο λεξικό, π.χ από το ΛΚΝ. Από την αναφορά και μόνο των ερμηνευμάτων και των παραδειγμάτων, είναι εύκολο να επικυρωθεί η εντύπωσή σου ότι με τον όρο «γλώσσα» εννοούμε πολλά και διαφορετικά πράγματα. Δεν μεταφέρω τα παραδείγματα, μόνο τους ορισμούς (με πλάγια):

*γλώσσα* είναι, γενικά, ένα _σύστημα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των ανθρώπων, που χρησιμοποιεί τους φθόγγους για τη μετάδοση σκέψεων, γνώσεων, πληροφοριών, επιθυμιών και συναισθημάτων_, είναι _ο ιδιαίτερος τρόπος έκφρασης ενός ατόμου, μιας κοινωνικής ομάδας ή μιας επιστήμης_, είναι, (μεταφορικά) _οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέσο, εκτός από το λόγο, που βοηθάει στη συνεννόηση_, αλλά και (φιλολογικά) μια _λέξη ή έκφραση απαρχαιωμένη ή ξένη προς την καθημερινή χρήση, που χρειάζεται ερμήνευμα_.

Με άλλα λόγια, κάθε γλώσσα είναι ένα εργαλείο που είναι επαρκές για τους σκοπούς επικοινωνίας που πρέπει να εξυπηρετήσει. Αν μια γλώσσα αντιμετωπίσει ξαφνικά ανάγκες επικοινωνίας και δεν διαθέτει εσωτερικές δομές (γραμματικές, συντακτικές, λεξικές) για να τις εξυπηρετήσει, τις δημιουργεί ή τις δανείζεται. 

Από τις γλώσσες των ανθρώπων, για ιστορικούς και πολιτικούς λόγους, ξεχωρίζουν κάθε τόσο κάποιες που αποκτούν ευρύτερη επιρροή στο περιβάλλον τους. Ξαφνικά, οι άλλες γλώσσες μοιάζουν υποδεέστερες επειδή όλοι θέλουν να μάθουν και να χρησιμοποιούν την επικρατούσα γλώσσα της εποχής. Σήμερα, η ισχυρή γλώσσα είναι τα αγγλικά και, ξαφνικά, μοιάζει να είναι «ανώτερη» ή «ισχυρότερη».

Δεν είναι οι γλώσσες ανώτερες, είναι οι πολιτισμοί διαφορετικοί. Οι γλώσσες είναι, απλώς, τα εργαλεία τους.


----------



## skam (Mar 21, 2013)

Όμως ο ιδιαίτερος τρόπος έκφρασης μιας επιστήμης, δεν ικανοποιεί τον όρο να μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει νέες επικοινωνιακές ανάγκες. 
Πώς θα πεις στην μαθηματική γλώσσα πεινάω; Οπότε αποτελεί ριζικά διαφορετική μορφή γλώσσας, από τις γλώσσες όπως η ελληνική, κάτι που πρέπει να είναι ορατό στον ορισμό. 
Αντίστοιχα οι επιστημονικές γλώσσες αναρωτιέμαι αν πρέπει να θεωρούνται ότι *δεν* αποτελούν μέρος της όποιας γλώσσας, οι χρήστες της χρησιμοποιούν τις επιστήμες αυτές.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

Αν έχεις το _Λεξικό γλωσσολογίας και φωνητικής_, θα διαπιστώσεις πως ο ορισμός για τη μία έννοια του όρου _γλώσσα _καλύπτει κοντά δύο σελίδες, κι υπάρχουν επίσης και οι σοσιριανοί όροι _λανγκ _και _παρόλ _που θα πρέπει επίσης να κοιτάξεις. Μέχρι να ανεβάσει λοιπόν κάποιος (κάποιος άλλος ή εγώ όταν μπορέσω) το συγκεκριμένο υλικό, δες έναν ευσύνοπτο επιστημονικό ορισμό εδώ: *γλώσσα*.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

Κάτσε να τ' ανεβάσω τουλάχιστον στ' αγγλικά κάποια πράγματα απ' το βιβλίο τού Κρίσταλ τώρα που τα βρήκα:

*langage *(n.) A French term introduced by Ferdinand de Saussure to refer to the human biological faculty of speech. It is distinguished in his approach from langue, the language system of a speech community.

*language *(n.) The everyday use of this term involves several different mass-noun and count-noun senses (as ‘language in general’ v. ‘a language inparticular’), which linguistics is careful to distinguish. At its most specific level, it may refer to the concrete act of speaking, writing or signing (see sign language) in a given situation – the notion of parole, or performance. The linguistic system underlying an individual’s use of language in a given time and place is identified by the term idiolect – and this is often extended to the synchronic analysis of the whole of a person’s language (as in ‘Shakespeare’s language’). A particular variety, or level, of speech/writing may also be referred to as ‘language’ (e.g. ‘scientific language’, ‘bad language’), and this is related to the sociolinguistic or stylistic restrictiveness involved in such terms as ‘trade language’ (see pidgin), the teaching of ‘languages for special purposes’ (in applied linguistics), etc. In computational linguistics, a variety may be referred to as a ‘sublanguage’. In such phrases as ‘first language’, ‘the English language’, the sense is the abstract system underlying the collective totality of the speech/writing behaviour of a community (the notion of langue), or the knowledge of this system by an individual (the notion of competence).In later Chomskyan linguistics, a distinction is drawn between language viewed as an element of the mind (I-language) and language viewed independently of the mind (E-language). The notion of language may be seen both in a synchronic sense (e.g. ‘the English language today’) and a diachronic sense (e.g. ‘the English language since Chaucer’). Higher-order groupings can be made, as in such notions as ‘the Romance languages’, ‘creole languages’. All of these examples would fall under the heading of ‘natural languages’ – a term which contrasts with the artificially constructed systems used to expound a conceptual area (e.g. ‘formal’, ‘logical’, ‘computer’ languages) or to facilitate communication (e.g. Esperanto). In contrast with these instances of individual languages, dialects, varieties, etc., there is also the abstract sense of ‘language’, referring to the biological ‘faculty’ which enables individuals to learn and use their language – implicit in the notion of ‘language acquisition device’ in psycholinguistics. At a comparably abstract level ‘language’ is seen as a defining feature of human behaviour – the universal properties of all speech/writing systems, especially as characterized in terms of ‘design features’ (e.g. productivity, duality, learnability) or ‘language universals’ (formal, substantive, etc.). Linguistics does not, however, follow the popular application of the term to human modes language of communication other than by speech and writing (cf. such phrases as ‘body language’, ‘eye language’), on the grounds that the behaviours involved are different in kind (as the criteria of productivity and duality suggest). Nor is ‘language’ a term generally applied to natural animal communication (see zoösemiotics), except in a metaphorical way.
The term enters into several technical phrases, most of which are self-evident, e.g. ‘language teaching’, ‘language learning’, ‘language change’. Some, however, require a minimum of elucidation. For example, first language (sc. mothertongue) is distinguishable from second language (a language other than one’s mother-tongue used for a special purpose, e.g. for education, government), distinguishable in turn from foreign language (where no such special status is implied) – though the distinction between the latter two is not universally recognized (especially not in the USA).
*langue *(n.) A French term introduced into linguistics by Ferdinand de Saussure (see Saussurean), to distinguish one of the senses of the word ‘language’ (the others being langage and parole). It refers to the language system shared by a community of speakers, and is usually contrasted with ‘parole’, which is the concrete act of speaking in actual situations by an individual (compare competence and performance).
‘Logical’ or ‘pure’ semantics (*formal semantics*) is the study of the meaning of expressions in terms of logical systems of analysis, or calculi, and is thus more akin to formal logic or mathematics than to linguistics.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

Στα μαθηματικά δεν χρειάζεται να πεις «πεινάω» ή εκατοντάδες άλλα πράγματα· η γλώσσα των μαθηματικών δεν χρειάζεται αυτά τα πράγματα, άρα δεν έχει και λόγο να τα καλύψει. Όποια καινούργια πράγματα χρειάστηκε (ενδεικτικά: το σύμβολο «μηδέν», τους άρρητους αριθμούς, τους φανταστικούς αριθμούς, τα διανύσματα, τον απειροστικό λογισμό, τη συνολοθεωρία και τόσα άλλα), κάποιοι εφεύραν το πώς θα τα πουν και τα πρόσθεσαν. 

Αλλά και η ελληνική γλώσσα δεν είχε ορολογία π.χ. _φιλοσοφίας_ προτού έρθουν οι πρώτοι φιλόσοφοι της αρχαιότητας να επεκτείνουν τα νοήματα στους υπάρχοντες όρους ή να επινοήσουν ή να προτείνουν νέους. Ούτε η ελληνική αλλά ούτε και η αγγλική είχαν εξειδικευμένη ορολογία π.χ. αεροναυτιλίας πριν από δυο αιώνες, ούτε πληροφορικής πριν από πενήντα χρόνια.

Και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, skam, με το αν οι επιστημονικές γλώσσες αποτελούν μέρος της όποιας γλώσσας. Σε τι γλώσσα μιλούν μεταξύ τους οι Έλληνες γιατροί, οι χημικοί ή οι μαθηματικοί; Ποια γραμματική, ποιο συντακτικό, ποιο βασικό λεξιλόγιο, ποια άρθρα και ποια βοηθητικά ρήματα χρησιμοποιούν;

Αν εννοείς τα σύμβολα, τις διεθνώς αναγνωρίσιμες συντομογραφίες, όπως το σύμβολο + ή το σύμβολο του ολοκληρώματος, σκέψου ότι στη γλωσσική ουσία τους δεν διαφέρουν από έναν χημικό τύπο όπως ο NaCl (όπου οι χημικοί αναγνωρίζουν το αλάτι), μια επωνυμία όπως η CCCP (όπου οι ιστορικοί αναγνωρίζουν μια ολόκληρη εποχή) ή ένα σύμβολο όπως το @ (που η κοινότητα της πληροφορικής καταλαβαίνει ότι εισάγει σε κάποιο σύστημα ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου).


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα.



> ανώτερες και κατώτερες γλώσσες ...
> οι γλώσσες των "προοδευμένων" λαών είναι ανώτερες από τις γλώσσες λαών που δεν έχουν αναπτύξει ας πούμε μαθηματικά.



Από το πεντέφι που υπάρχει στο κάτω μέρος του μηνύματος εδώ, με τίτλο ΓΛΩΣΣΙΚΗ ΜΥΘΟΛΟΓΙΑ.pdf, το οποίο περιέχει ενδιαφέρουσες απαντήσεις σε πολλά μόνιμα ερωτήματα, για το θέμα μας αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς τουλάχιστον το τελευταίο κείμενο, σελ. 26-27, «Πλούσιες και φτωχές γλώσσες». 

Οπωσδήποτε, μπορούμε να διατυπώσουμε πολλές συγκρίσεις του είδους «η Χ είναι πιο [...] από την Ψ» για γλώσσες, γυναίκες, χώρες ή μπανάνες κτλ. Αν η διατύπωση γίνεται για να νιώσουμε καλύτερα γλωσσικά επειδή οικονομικά, ας πούμε, τα κάναμε μαντάρα, οι διατυπώσεις θα μπάζουν νερό από παντού και δεν θα ανήκουν σε επιστημονικό λόγο αλλά σε πρόγραμμα ψυχολογικής αυτοστήριξης. Αν δεν είναι κατανοητή η τοποθέτησή μου, μετά χαράς θα την αναλύσω.

Επίσης, έχω την υποψία ότι οι όροι «μαθηματική γλώσσα» και «γλώσσα υπολογιστών» μπήκαν στη συζήτηση με διαφορετικό νόημα: κάποιος ήθελε να αποδείξει ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα (η αρχαία, βεβαίως βεβαίως, όχι τα σημερινά μας [μονοτονικά και δημοτικά] χάλια) διέπεται από κάποια μαθηματικότητα. Δεν διέπεται.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 21, 2013)

Και κυρίως μην ακούσω από κανέναν ότι η ελληνική είναι _νοηματική_ ή _πρωτογενής _γλώσσα, γιατί θα ξαμολήσω καταπάνω του τον Σαραντάκο.

Κι όχι μια, αλλά δυο (τουλάχιστον) φορές.


----------



## skam (Mar 21, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αν έχεις το _Λεξικό γλωσσολογίας και φωνητικής_,


Μην μου ανήγεις πληγές, θέλω να αγοράσω καμιά δεκαριά βιβλία και η τσέπη μου δεν τα σηκώνει....



drsiebenmal said:


> Στα μαθηματικά δεν χρειάζεται να πεις «πεινάω» ή εκατοντάδες άλλα πράγματα· η γλώσσα των μαθηματικών δεν χρειάζεται αυτά τα πράγματα, άρα δεν έχει και λόγο να τα καλύψει.
> .................
> Και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, skam, με το αν οι επιστημονικές γλώσσες αποτελούν μέρος της όποιας γλώσσας. Σε τι γλώσσα μιλούν μεταξύ τους οι Έλληνες γιατροί, οι χημικοί ή οι μαθηματικοί; Ποια γραμματική, ποιο συντακτικό, ποιο βασικό λεξιλόγιο, ποια άρθρα και ποια βοηθητικά ρήματα χρησιμοποιούν;


το ερώτημά μου έχει στόχο από την μια να καταλάβω πώς διαχωρίζουμε την έννοια της μαθηματικής γλώσσας από την "φυσική" γλώσσα όπως είναι η μητρική, γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι αποτελούν συγκρίσιμες οντότητες, και από την άλλη να ξεκαθαρίσω αν η μαθηματική γλώσσα είναι υποσύνολο της φυσικής γλώσσας.



nickel said:


> Από το πεντέφι που υπάρχει στο κάτω μέρος του μηνύματος εδώ, με τίτλο ΓΛΩΣΣΙΚΗ ΜΥΘΟΛΟΓΙΑ.pdf, το οποίο περιέχει ενδιαφέρουσες απαντήσεις σε πολλά μόνιμα ερωτήματα, για το θέμα μας αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς τουλάχιστον το τελευταίο κείμενο, σελ. 26-27, «Πλούσιες και φτωχές γλώσσες».


Το έχω υπόψη μου
Τα πράγματα είναι ποιο δύσκολα να ξεκαθαρίσουν όταν μιλάμε για την σύγκριση μιας γλώσσας που οι ομιλητές της δεν έχουν μαθηματικές έννοιες εκτός από το ένα και τα πολλά. Ή όταν κάποιος προσπαθεί να αξιολογήσει ανόμοια πράγματα, όπως μητρική και μαθηματική γλώσσα.



> Οπωσδήποτε, μπορούμε να διατυπώσουμε πολλές συγκρίσεις του είδους «η Χ είναι πιο [...] από την Ψ» για γλώσσες, γυναίκες, χώρες ή μπανάνες κτλ. Αν η διατύπωση γίνεται για να νιώσουμε καλύτερα γλωσσικά επειδή οικονομικά, ας πούμε, τα κάναμε μαντάρα, οι διατυπώσεις θα μπάζουν νερό από παντού και δεν θα ανήκουν σε επιστημονικό λόγο αλλά σε πρόγραμμα ψυχολογικής αυτοστήριξης. Αν δεν είναι κατανοητή η τοποθέτησή μου, μετά χαράς θα την αναλύσω.


Αν θες κάνε τον κόπο συγκινώντας μια γλώσσα που οι χρήστες της δεν χρησιμοποιούν μαθηματικά, εκτός από το ένα και το πολλά. Όχι γιατί διαφωνώ αλλά γιατί δυσκολεύομαι να το στηρίξω



> Επίσης, έχω την υποψία ότι οι όροι «μαθηματική γλώσσα» και «γλώσσα υπολογιστών» μπήκαν στη συζήτηση με διαφορετικό νόημα: κάποιος ήθελε να αποδείξει ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα (η αρχαία, βεβαίως βεβαίως, όχι τα σημερινά μας [μονοτονικά και δημοτικά] χάλια) διέπεται από κάποια μαθηματικότητα. Δεν διέπεται.


Το θέμα δεν σχετίζεται με εθνικισμό, για αυτό δεν το έβαλα στο νήμα για τους μύθους για την Ελληνική.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

skam said:


> Τα πράγματα είναι ποιο δύσκολα να ξεκαθαρίσουν όταν μιλάμε για την σύγκριση μιας γλώσσας που οι ομιλητές της δεν έχουν μαθηματικές έννοιες εκτός από το ένα και τα πολλά. Ή όταν κάποιος προσπαθεί να αξιολογήσει ανόμοια πράγματα, όπως μητρική και μαθηματική γλώσσα.


Μισό λεπτό εδώ, διότι υπάρχουν μερικά θεμελιωδέστατα πράγματα που αφορούν τα μαθηματικά και επηρεάζουν τη γλώσσα: π.χ. ο δυϊκός αριθμός και η επέκτασή του και σε λίγο μεγαλύτερο πλήθος (λ.χ. μέχρι το τέσσερα σε ορισμένες γλώσσες). Πώς το αντιλαμβάνεστε αυτό, εσύ και/ή ο συνομιλητής σου — ως απόδειξη "ανωτερότητας" μιας γλώσσας (ή καλύτερης διαχείρισης των νοημάτων απ' τη μεριά των ομιλητών της) ή όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

Ο ποδοσφαιριστής Μαλεζάς παίρνει μεταγραφή στη Γερμανία και δίνει συνέντευξη, όπου δηλώνει:

[...] Μπαίνω στα αποδυτήρια και νιώθω ότι είμαι σπίτι μου. Μία οικογένεια. Έχω ξεκινήσει γερμανικά. Μιλάω τη γλώσσα του ποδοσφαίρου. Η πόλη απίστευτη. Υπάρχουν παντού Έλληνες και ελληνικά στέκια. Τι άλλο να ζητήσω; [...]

Τι εννοεί ότι είναι η «γλώσσα του ποδοσφαίρου»; Διάλεκτος των γερμανικών; Και όσο ήταν στην Ελλάδα, δεν την καταλάβαινε;

Ας φτιάξω και ένα υποθετικό παράδειγμα:

Ο μεγάλος Έλληνας μαθηματικός, π.χ. Παπαθεοδώρου προσλαμβάνεται στην έδρα «Ευκλείδης» ενός διάσημου αμερικανικού πανεπιστημίου και δηλώνει:

[...] Μπαίνω στο αμφιθέατρο και νιώθω ότι είμαι σπίτι μου. Μία οικογένεια. Μιλάω αγγλικά. Μιλάω τη γλώσσα των μαθηματικών. Η πόλη απίστευτη. Υπάρχουν παντού Έλληνες και ελληνικά στέκια. Τι άλλο να ζητήσω; [...]

Τι εννοεί ότι είναι η «γλώσσα των μαθηματικών»; Διάλεκτος των αγγλικών; Και όσο ήταν στην Ελλάδα, δεν την καταλάβαινε;



skam said:


> Τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα να ξεκαθαρίσουν όταν μιλάμε για την σύγκριση μιας γλώσσας που οι ομιλητές της δεν έχουν μαθηματικές έννοιες εκτός από το ένα και τα πολλά.



Τι εννοείς με αυτό; Ότι είναι τόσο πρωτόγονοι που δεν μπορούν να μετρήσουν πόσα παιδιά έχουν ή πόσα γίδια είναι δικά τους και πόσα του γείτονα; Μπορείς να δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

Μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση, επειδή ίσως δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς «γλώσσα των μαθηματικών».

Η φράση «πέρσι είχα τρεις γίδες και μου έκαναν τέσσερα μικρά· το ένα ψόφησε· τώρα έχω έξι γίδες» είναι «μητρική γλώσσα».

Η φράση y = 3 + 4 - 1 = 6 όπου y = γίδες είναι «μαθηματική γλώσσα/γλώσσα των μαθηματικών».

Ποια είναι η διαφορά τους;


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Απορία μου από το αρχικό μήνυμα: ποιοί λαοί δεν έχουν αναπτύξει τα μαθηματικά; Υπάρχουν λαοί που δεν έχουν αριθμούς; Δεν μετράνε; Δεν ζυγίζουν; Δεν μπορούν να πουν αν μια πέτρα είναι βαρύτερη, ίση ή ελαφρύτερη από μια άλλη; Δεν μπορούν να μοιράσουν (με το μάτι, με τη χρήση οργάνων κλπ), δυο γαιδάρων άχυρο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απορία μου από το αρχικό μήνυμα: ποιοί λαοί δεν έχουν αναπτύξει τα μαθηματικά; Υπάρχουν λαοί που δεν έχουν αριθμούς; Δεν μετράνε; Δεν ζυγίζουν; Δεν μπορούν να πουν αν μια πέτρα είναι βαρύτερη, ίση ή ελαφρύτερη από μια άλλη; Δεν μπορούν να μοιράσουν (με το μάτι, με τη χρήση οργάνων κλπ), δυο γαιδάρων άχυρο;



Υπάρχουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις:

http://xenophilia.com/the-amazonian-tribe-that-can-only-count-up-to-five/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

Ξαναδιαβάζοντας το αρχικό ερώτημα, αναρωτιέμαι skam αν ο φίλος σου εννοούσε ότι κάτι όπως αυτό

e=mc[SUP]2[/SUP]

ή όπως αυτό

∇·Ε = ρ/ε[SUB]0[/SUB] (διαφορική μορφή του νόμου του Γκάους)

δεν έχουν γλωσσικό ισοδύναμο.

Μα ο κάθε φοιτητής της φυσικής θα τους δει και θα τους «απαγγείλει» ως «η ενέργεια ισούται με το γινόμενο της μάζας επί την ταχύτητα του φωτός στο τετράγωνο» ή «το ανάδελτα του ηλεκτρικού πεδίου ισούται με την πυκνότητα του ηλεκτρικού φορτίου δια την ηλεκτρική σταθερά».

Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το αν ο φοιτητής μιλάει ελληνικά ή αγγλικά;

Ο Αρχιμήδης ή ο Νεύτων θα καταλάβαιναν (πολλές από) τις λέξεις αλλά δεν θα αναγνώριζαν την ουσία. Αλλά τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τη γλώσσα;


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχουν τέτοιες περιπτώσεις:



Μόνο που κι αυτοί έχουν αριθμούς- μέχρι το πέντε έστω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 21, 2013)

skam said:


> Πώς θα πεις στην μαθηματική γλώσσα πεινάω;




1+1=2


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> 1+1=2


Όχι «2 — 1 — 1 = 0»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 21, 2013)

Όχι, αυτό είναι "έφαγα πριν 2 ώρες και το στομάχι μου άδειασε κιόλας".


----------



## skam (Mar 21, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μισό λεπτό εδώ, διότι υπάρχουν μερικά θεμελιωδέστατα πράγματα που αφορούν τα μαθηματικά και επηρεάζουν τη γλώσσα: π.χ. ο δυϊκός αριθμός και η επέκτασή του και σε λίγο μεγαλύτερο πλήθος (λ.χ. μέχρι το τέσσερα σε ορισμένες γλώσσες). Πώς το αντιλαμβάνεστε αυτό, εσύ και/ή ο συνομιλητής σου — ως απόδειξη "ανωτερότητας" μιας γλώσσας (ή καλύτερης διαχείρισης των νοημάτων απ' τη μεριά των ομιλητών της) ή όχι;


Σωστά, είναι νομίζω μια θεμιτή αμφιβολία το αν η γλώσσα ενός λαού που ας πούμε δεν έχει δυϊκό αριθμό ή φτάνει μεχρι το τέσσερα, είναι δομικά υποδεέστερη ενός λαού που έχει αναπτύξει τεχνολογία όπως τα Αγγλικά. 
Μπορεί εγώ να το λύνω θεωρώντας ότι δεν χρειάστηκαν να αναπτύξουν τον δυϊκό αριθμό αλλά, μένει το ερώτημα αν μη έχοντας αυτό το στοιχείο η γλώσσα είναι αρκούντως ικανή να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την επικοινωνία με μια άλλη που τον έχει. Και για να το κάνω ποιο κατανοητό, αν δεν έχεις δυϊκό αριθμό στην γλώσσα είναι ποιο δύσκολο να κατανοήσεις την έννοια. Σε ένα άλλο παράδειγμα αν δεν έχεις διαφορετικές λέξεις για σχετικά κοντινά χρώματα είναι ποιο δύσκολο να κάνεις συλλογισμούς που αφορούν τις διαφορές τους.
Οπότε η επιμονή μου για το ότι η ίδια η γλώσσα δεν έχει κάποια υστέρηση, δέχεται τον αντίλογο ότι η γλώσσα περιορίζει σε ένα βαθμό τον κόσμο του χρήστη της. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Ξαναδιαβάζοντας το αρχικό ερώτημα, αναρωτιέμαι skam αν ο φίλος σου εννοούσε ότι κάτι όπως αυτό
> e=mc[SUP]2[/SUP]
> ή όπως αυτό
> ∇·Ε = ρ/ε[SUB]0[/SUB] (διαφορική μορφή του νόμου του Γκάους)
> ...


Το έπιασες, όμως το πάει ένα βήμα πιο πέρα, θεωρώντας ότι οι μαθηματικές έννοιες που χρησιμοποιούνται σε ανώτερα μαθηματικά δεν έχουν ισοδύναμες διατυπώσεις εντός των Ελληνικών ή άλλης φυσικής γλώσσας. 



Hellegennes said:


> 1+1=2


Είναι ο λεξάριθμος της πείνας.....:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

skam said:


> Το έπιασες, όμως το πάει ένα βήμα πιο πέρα, θεωρώντας ότι οι μαθηματικές έννοιες που χρησιμοποιούνται σε ανώτερα μαθηματικά δεν έχουν ισοδύναμες διατυπώσεις εντός των Ελληνικών ή άλλης φυσικής γλώσσας.



Και πώς τσακώνονται για τις θεωρίες τους οι καθηγητές; :) Μουγκρίζοντας και γράφοντας στον πίνακα; (Ενδιαφέρουσα εικόνα, μας ξαναγυρνάει στις φυλές του Αμαζονίου.)

Όλα είναι σύμβολα· ένα σύμβολο μπορεί να έχει απλή αντιστοιχία στη φυσική γλώσσα, ένα άλλο σύμβολο (ή μια σύνθεση συμβόλων, όπως μια εξίσωση ή ένα σύστημα εξισώσεων) να μπορεί να χρειάζεται μισό βιβλίο για να το εξηγήσεις. Δεν παύει να είναι μια συντομογραφία· όλα είναι θέμα κλίμακας.

Αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να πάω σε περίπλοκες εξισώσεις. Το σύμβολο:

∞

ξέρουμε ότι σημαίνει «άπειρο». Είναι χειροπιαστή έννοια το άπειρο; Όχι, αλλά κάπως την καταλαβαίνουμε σαν ένα ασύλληπτα τεράστιο νούμερο (που δεν είναι).

Αλλά μήπως είναι χειροπιαστή η έννοια «Θεός»; Η έννοια «ψυχή»; Η έννοια «αγάπη»; Τι σημαίνει ICXC;

Με τη λογική του φίλου σου, τότε, και η γλώσσα της θρησκείας είναι κάτι διαφορετικό και ανώτερο· και της φιλοσοφίας, και της ιατρικής και της νομικής.
Δεν είναι έτσι. Ο φίλος σου συγχέει απλώς _το γνωστικό αντικείμενο_ με το εργαλείο της περιγραφής του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 21, 2013)

skam said:


> Σωστά, είναι νομίζω μια θεμιτή αμφιβολία το αν η γλώσσα ενός λαού που ας πούμε δεν έχει δυϊκό αριθμό ή φτάνει μεχρι το τέσσερα, είναι δομικά υποδεέστερη ενός λαού που έχει αναπτύξει τεχνολογία όπως τα Αγγλικά.



Η γλώσσα ακολουθεί τον πολιτισμό και εξελίσσεται σε σχέση με αυτόν. Άρα αυτό που στην ουσία συγκρίνεις είναι οι πολιτισμοί, όχι οι γλώσσες. Οι γλώσσες έχουν τις ίδιες δυναμικές δυνατότητες. Από την άλλην, η εκφραστική δυνατότητα της γλώσσας εξαρτάται από πολλά διαφορετικά πράγματα. Για παράδειγμα, στα ελληνικά μπορείς να εκφράσεις σχετικά εύκολα το 10[SUP]228[/SUP] με λέξεις (είναι ένα εβδομηνταπεντάκις εκατομμύριο), στα αγγλικά όμως όχι. Πρακτικά δεν έχει νόημα, γιατί μπορείς να το συμβολίσεις με αριθμό. Θεωρητικά μπορείς να το πεις και στα αγγλικά, αλλά θα χρειαστείς περισσότερο χώρο και χρόνο. Το ότι μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό η ελληνική, δεν είναι απευθείας απόρροια της εξέλιξης του πολιτισμού των Ελλήνων, γιατί τέτοια νούμερα απλά δεν υπήρχαν τότε. Παίζουν πολλά πράγματα ρόλο στην πλαστικότητα της γλώσσας προς συγκεκριμένες κατευθύνσεις.

Τα γραμματικά φαινόμενα συνήθως μειώνουν την συντακτική πολυπλοκότητα και τούμπαλιν. Σήμερα μπορεί να μην έχουμε δυικό αριθμό, αλλά κανείς δεν μας εμποδίζει να πούμε "ζευγάρι" ή να χρησιμοποιήσουμε πληθυντικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

skam said:


> Σωστά, είναι νομίζω μια θεμιτή αμφιβολία το αν η γλώσσα ενός λαού που ας πούμε δεν έχει δυϊκό αριθμό ή φτάνει μεχρι το τέσσερα, είναι δομικά υποδεέστερη ενός λαού που έχει αναπτύξει τεχνολογία όπως τα Αγγλικά.
> Μπορεί εγώ να το λύνω θεωρώντας ότι δεν χρειάστηκαν να αναπτύξουν τον δυϊκό αριθμό αλλά, μένει το ερώτημα αν μη έχοντας αυτό το στοιχείο η γλώσσα είναι αρκούντως ικανή να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την επικοινωνία με μια άλλη που τον έχει. Και για να το κάνω πιο κατανοητό, αν δεν έχεις δυϊκό αριθμό στην γλώσσα είναι ποιο δύσκολο να κατανοήσεις την έννοια.



Αν θέλεις, ρίξε και μια ματιά στο άρθρο της wikipedia για τους αριθμούς της γραμματικής.

Θα διαπιστώσεις ότι υπάρχουν γλώσσες που έχουν όχι μόνο ενικό, δυικό και πληθυντικό αλλά και τριαδικό αριθμό, γλώσσες που δεν έχουν μόνο πληθυντικό αριθμό αλλά και αριθμό για τα λίγα, ακόμη και γλώσσα με κάτι σαν αρνητικό αριθμό υπάρχει (κι αυτό, βέβαια, μόνο για τις γλώσσες που γνωρίζουμε σήμερα...).


----------

